# Recruiting 5th graders



## chargerfan (Oct 26, 2017)

http://www.espn.com/espn/feature/story/_/id/20924695/10-year-old-maxwell-bunchie-young-touted-next-big-thing-football-coaches-bought-in

I am almost hesitant to post this, since I think we are starting to see similar behaviors and attitudes in youth soccer. Social media promotional pages? Check. Intense daily  training and focus on one sport? Check. Recruiting before high school? Check.


----------



## Josep (Nov 12, 2017)

Soccer really is no different.  Have you seen that show Friday night Tykes?   You could make that reality show out of soccer clubs.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Nov 12, 2017)

Josep said:


> Soccer really is no different.  Have you seen that show Friday night Tykes?   You could make that reality show out of soccer clubs.


Havent seen it.
Is it any good?

I remember when my kid was playing club in south OC, there were rumors of a reality show looking for a club in the area.


----------



## Josep (Nov 12, 2017)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Havent seen it.
> Is it any good?
> 
> I remember when my kid was playing club in south OC, there were rumors of a reality show looking for a club in the area.


I’m not huge in football but it was entertaining. I’d watch it just for fun.  After watching 3 seasons I knew the names of the better players. Will be interesting if they ascend to ncaa or nfl.


----------

